# movies that scared me



## moviequeen1 (Apr 10, 2018)

I've seen a lot of movies over the years. The following are the ones that scared the heck out of me the first time I saw them
1. "Wait Until Dark' '67. Audrey Hepburn plays a blind woman left alone in her apt when her husband goes to work.She is terrorized by a psycho&his buddies who think some heroin is planted in the apt. Alan Arkin plays the psycho,Richard Crenna,Jack Weston play his buddies. 
2."Jaws' '75, shark attacks at a coastal community I didn't want to go near the water after seeing this movie,memorable score by John Williams,great cast,Richard Dreyfuss,Robert Shaw,Roy Schneider.In 2015,went to see the 40th anniv of the movie,not as scary as the 1st time. I read the book by Peter Benchly afterwards
3. "Magic' '78,Anthony Hopkins plays a mad ventriloquist who tries to rekindle his romance with his high school sweetheart,even though he is tormented by his dummy. Ann-Margaret and Burgess Meredith co-star
4."Silence of The Lambs' '91,an FBI rookie is sent by her boss to get a psychological profile of serial killer from a brilliant, insane psychiatrist,Dr Hannibal Lecter.This was a very graphic,intense movie.Jodie Foster and Anthony Hopkins were terrific together,considering he was only onscreen for a total of 20 min. The movie swept the Academy Awards in major categories that yr. I had read the book by Thomas Harris beforehand,the movie was more terrifying Sue


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 10, 2018)

I remember "Magic", the creepy dummy's name was Fats. :laugh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2018)

_Magic_ and _Silence_ are on my list as well. Loved _Magic_ as I saw it when I was still involved in the hobby. 

Anthony Hopkins is my hero.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 10, 2018)

Dracula Has Risen From The Grave
Silence Of The Lambs.........can creepy that the Dr. could smell Jody Fosters perfume and the entire dark scenes at the end when Jody ends up killing Wild Bill.
Wait Until Dark.........those last minutes when Audrey Hepburn (blind lady) stabs Alan Arkin with a knife. The theater goes dark and the only light is the one of the frig where Hepburn is hiding behind the door and Arkin jumps out of nowhere to kill her. All I could think of was......."WOW, turn the lights in the theater on!!!".


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2018)

When I was very young, my mom took me to see the orgininal Phantom of the Opera. The acid in the face scene scared the bejesus out of me and I had nightmares for days. Mom apologized for taking me to such a scary movie.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 10, 2018)

Wait until dark and Silence of the Lambs were the ones that scared me!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2018)

The Excorsist

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2018)

My dad would periodically take me to scary movies and I would have nightmares for days after.  

*The ones that scared me the most as a kid:*

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (not sure why I was scared, but scared I was)

Them

House on Haunted Hill (the original with Vincent Price, not the remake, which stunk)

The Day the World Ended

*As an adult (and I have no one to blame for these ones):*

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark (an underrated 1973 horror movie with Kim Darby about little critters who live in the basement)

The Exorcist


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 10, 2018)

A more recent movie that still scares me is The Strangers (2008), staring Liv Tyler.    I've never been a fan of horror movies nor gore, though.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 10, 2018)

Movies such as The Exorcist and Jaws had sooooo much publicity that when I saw them I wasn't as scared as I probably would have been if I hadn't heard anything, although there were tense moments. EVERYBODY was talking about these movies almost nonstop.

The Birds was frightening, and I was still a kid. Special effects were excellent for that period of time.

I know someone who is completely freaked out by the mention of Fatal Attraction.

Misery - sledge hammer scene  mg1:
Hannibal - "Bowels in or bowels out?" and also the Ray Liotta head scene towards the end....eeewww


----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 10, 2018)

Great pick on Wait Until Dark. That movie has stuck with me every since I first saw it. Very underrated movie. I had forgotten about Magic. That dummy did freak me out at the time. I was a little shaky when I first watched Jaws but it has become one of my favorite movies, not for the thrills, but for the characters in the movie so I personally don't consider it a thriller anymore. 

Other movies that popped up in my head :

Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte (head scene)
Exorcist
The first Blair Witch Movie
The Birds
Silence of the Lambs
House on Haunted Hill (original)
The Witch
Halloween
Eyes Without a Face
28 Days Later
Rosemary's Baby


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2018)

At one movie, it wasn't even the movie that scared me.  Twenty years ago or so, we went to see a sci-fi movie (sorry, can't even remember the name) and we were the only ones in the large theatre except for a young couple with a toddler.  The young couple let the toddler wander around the theatre during the show.  Didn't particularly bother me because he was quiet.

Well, it gets to a very tense part of the movie where this thing with tentacles is snatching people and all of a sudden something cold and sticky grabs my ankle.  I screamed and jumped about six feet in the air.  It was the toddler boy, who had climbed under my seat from behind and grabbed my ankle.  I'm just glad I didn't kick the poor kid in the face.  

Anybody remember "The Tingler"?  Our theatre had installed some kind of "buzzer" thingies in some of the seat backs and when the scene comes where the scientist says the Tingler has escaped into the theatre and it will attach itself to your backbone if you don't scream, the buzzer thingies would go off.  Believe me, there was some screaming! 

Frequently, part of the hype for a horror movie back in the 1950's involved having someone dressed like a doctor and/or a nurse standing in the lobby "in case someone became overcome with terror or had a heart attack".  Frequently, they'd walk around with stethoscopes "checking" hearts.  

How about "Invaders from Mars" (the 1953 original), where the aliens would come out of the sand, grab you and take you back to their space ship under the dunes and implant a device in the back of your neck.  Then you'd go back to town and try to get other people out to the dunes for the same treatment.  I didn't like sand dunes for a loooong time.

Or the original "Invasion of the Body Snatchers".  That one gave me night terrors for a while.  

I still love scary movies.  It's that darned 12-year-old Inner Child getting out again.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 11, 2018)

I was just a kid when I saw 'The Seventh Voyage Of Sinbad' at the show house. I thought it was just a pirate movie. When I saw that cyclops coming out of that cave it rocked my world..


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2018)

jujube said:


> ... Anybody remember "The Tingler"?  Our theatre had installed some kind of "buzzer" thingies in some of the seat backs and when the scene comes where the scientist says the Tingler has escaped into the theatre and it will attach itself to your backbone if you don't scream, the buzzer thingies would go off.  Believe me, there was some screaming!
> 
> Frequently, part of the hype for a horror movie back in the 1950's involved having someone dressed like a doctor and/or a nurse standing in the lobby "in case someone became overcome with terror or had a heart attack".  Frequently, they'd walk around with stethoscopes "checking" hearts ...


----------



## TonyK (Apr 11, 2018)

Psycho
The Exorcist
The Shining

I was the youngest person in the audience when my stepmom took me to see Psycho. Seeing the brutal murders on the big screen gave me nightmares as a 9-year old kid.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 14, 2018)

I saw psycho in a theater when in first came out.  That one scared me!


----------



## KingsX (May 16, 2019)

.

The most frightening movie I ever "saw" was "Alien" when it was first released to theaters.

I had seen many horror movies since I was a child... but that one scared me the most and I was an adult !!

I was so scared my heart was pounding. I wanted to walk out of the theater, but couldn't get myself to move. So I just sat there and closed my eyes during most of the movie !!


----------



## Kris148 (May 18, 2019)

Saw this when I was a child and it scared the living you knows out of me. I have since watched this classic gothic thriller at least a half dozen times and it still has the power to send shivers thru me in certain scenes. The below scene specially. It is *The Innocents*.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDYtZUj2sMk


----------



## terry123 (May 18, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I saw psycho in a theater when in first came out.  That one scared me!


Me too!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2019)

Misery.. ( jeeezo) :aargh:

The Birds... ( that gave me nightmares for years)..

Play Misty for me.... (Evelyn was a horror!!!)


All the usual...Exorcist , etc..didn't really scare me too much... I was working as a cinema usherette when Alien came out, I saw it a hundred times over the weeks we had it showing ...but on the opening night we had a packed house, and men were throwing up in the aisles, and we had a sing up warning pregnant women and those of a nervous dispostion not to come in, yet I never found it scary!!


This...from someone who used to be scared witless of Dracula when I was a kid!!


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2019)

I avoid horror, gory, violent, or extremely suspenseful movies and TV shows.  By the time I watch them, if I eventually do, it's in my own home with a blanket to pull over my eyes while I plug my ears and hum to myself when it gets too intense.  My husband and kids are great at tipping me off in advance, saying things like, "I thought it was good but it's not something you'll want to watch.")       

As a kid I had more tolerance for horror films and watched them on TV with my brother.  Million Dollar Movies - remember that show?  "The Crawling Eye" was a favorite.  Saw "Freaks" in a theater that plays retro films, loved that one and eventually introduced my children to it.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2019)

The one that really scared me was The Excorcist!  Now if I can spell it...


----------



## Olivia (May 20, 2019)

Japanese horror movies I find to be the most psychologicaly creepy that stick to you for awhile. Two just off the top of my head are The Ring and The Grudge. There's another one where a woman and her daughter move into an large apartment building where a little girl had disappeared. The daughter finds a little girl's  purse on the roof of the building. That one was remade into an American movie.


----------



## Leann (May 20, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Wait until dark and Silence of the Lambs were the ones that scared me!



Same here!!


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2019)

My mother wanted to get rid of her kids, so she'd drop all 3 of us off at the nearest theatre.  Back then, there were no ratings or restrictions.  When I was 7 or 8, I saw "The Pit & The Pendulum" & a bunch of other movies that were inappropriate for that age.  Then, when I'd have nightmares, she would come in the bedroom & yell at me.
Yeah....she wasn't very bright.


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2019)

1953...The House of Wax, 3D, with Vincent Price. I was ushering in our local theater when this played. I’ll never forget the impression this movie had. Of course, after seeing it twenty or more times, the novelty wore off, but I enjoyed watching the new audiences watch it.


----------



## oldman (May 21, 2019)

I really like movies by Stephen King. They are not all scary, but definitely entertaining, if you like his style of writing. 

The most recent of his movies that I keep repeating is “Thinner.” The plot is very dramatic and the cast does a wonderful job of recreating the story as written in the book. Kudos to the cast. 

I think “Carrie” May have been the first King book that I read and was not surprised when it was made into a movie. Sissy Spacek stole my heart in that movie.

Others that I enjoyed were, “The Shining, Pet Sematary, Stand By Me,The Green Mile and Silver Bullet.” I think Silver Bullet was the first movie that I saw Corey Haim in, who I came to be a fan of his. He was hilarious in “License To Drive.” He flew on my plane on a trip from L.A. to New York, where he was going to act in a play for two nights.

BTW, in the movie, “Carrie,” Sissy Spacek is made out to be a homely looking, introvert that has no friends. IMO, she has a lot of natural beauty and needs none to very little makeup. I’ve never seen her in person, but the many pictures that I have seen proves it out to me.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 21, 2019)

_The Thing _(1951)
_
The House of Wax_ (1953)

Also some others have mentioned


----------



## Kris148 (May 21, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I saw psycho in a theater when in first came out.  That one scared me!


Especially this scene @Butterfly. The soundtrack chilled me to the bone.


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2019)

I   can't  remember  the movie,   but for the  days it was showing,  the theater  had an  ambulance   
parked  out in front.


----------



## Kris148 (May 25, 2019)

deleted


----------

